

AOSP source code back online - daniel_solano
http://groups.google.com/group/android-building/msg/c73c14f9b0dcd15a?pli=1

======
daniel_solano
Two main points:

1\. Google is moving the AOSP away from kernel.org servers to Google servers.

2\. The source code for Ice Cream Sandwich will be available "once it’s
available on devices".

